# Grooming Seminar



## maltmomma (Nov 21, 2004)

I was asked if we could do a grooming seminar at Nationals this year showing how to cut down a Maltese in full coat to a puppy cut. Since I know many of you are not interested in the breeder seminars that we usually put on, I'd like to know how many of you, who are planning on attending Nationals in Fort Worth, would attend a mini-seminar such as this? It is not set in stone whether or not we will have it, but I would like to get a feel for how many people would attend.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'll be there!!! Now your next challenge is finding such a willing subject


----------



## maltmomma (Nov 21, 2004)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I'll be there!!! Now your next challenge is finding such a willing subject


Well, now that you mention it, do you have any dogs you're bringing in full coat? LOL :w00t:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am attending and would be very interedted in anything about grooming. Depending on how Truffles looks, she may be the subject!!! LOL!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm planning on shaving Emma down right after Westminster - not sure I can handle keeping her in coat until April!!


----------



## maltmomma (Nov 21, 2004)

Don't you want to show Emma at Nationals?


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

hi denise - as of now, i am planning on being there and would LOVE to attend this seminar!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I would love to attend the seminar, i don't have any will subjects though. I would also love a seminar of how to properly groom and take care of a dog in coat, i think i'm not doing something right and possibly breaking alot of hair.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I'm planning on shaving Emma down right after Westminster - not sure I can handle keeping her in coat until April!!


Oh you big whiner (LOL. I am SOOO teasing you, Stacy!) It takes alot of time and energy, doesn't it. I have to say, I miss it though.. crazy, huh?


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm going to Nationals and would love to attend thaqt kind of seminar. 
(hey can we also get another day of obedience in?...LOL)


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

maltsnme said:


> Oh you big whiner (LOL. I am SOOO teasing you, Stacy!) It takes alot of time and energy, doesn't it. I have to say, I miss it though.. crazy, huh?


:thumbsup::HistericalSmiley:

It's not crazy! If I didn't have Andrew here, I'd be more tempted but it's not even her coat really because i have her in oil so she doesn't mat a lot - it's her eating all of her face hair off that is making me :smpullhair::smpullhair::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

maltmomma said:


> I was asked if we could do a grooming seminar at Nationals this year showing how to cut down a Maltese in full coat to a puppy cut. Since I know many of you are not interested in the breeder seminars that we usually put on, I'd like to know how many of you, who are planning on attending Nationals in Fort Worth, would attend a mini-seminar such as this? It is not set in stone whether or not we will have it, but I would like to get a feel for how many people would attend.


Hey, so far so good  !! I just thought, those that have pet dogs, would be interested in it (and it would be nice to focus on something for "pet people" at the Nationals)... and those of us that have show dogs, cut down to pet dogs, but still want that cute factor, could use a lesson or two (or three or four LOL). I mean, how long do you keep them in coat, vs cut down? MOST of their life, once they finish, is being cut down, right! I'd love to keep all of mine in coat, I think they look beautiful, but reality is, a) I don't have time b) ) once you get past having one or two, cutting down is just makes more sense and c) the dogs really truly love having all of that hair gone.

I think also, it will help people save money. If you can do a groom yourself (and it is a cute groom) think of all of the money you would save!!!

Anyway, is nice to see that there are others that would like it as well. I hope it can be pulled off! Thank you Denise!!!!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> :thumbsup::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> It's not crazy! If I didn't have Andrew here, I'd be more tempted but it's not even her coat really because i have her in oil so she doesn't mat a lot - it's her eating all of her face hair off that is making me :smpullhair::smpullhair::smilie_tischkante:


 
OH, I feel your pain...and know that road!!! BAD BAD doggies!!! )))) I do, seriously, miss the grooming though..it was my last thing to do at night and it is so calming to me.. but flip side, I spent alot of time doing it.. now we cuddle instead


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh and a suggestion. It would be awesome if someone did a video. There is little out there of grooming for cut down etc. I am doing Lola now myself, the clippers are a lot easier than I expected, but I am having trouble with head legs and feet. I would bet you could get quite a few sales on SM.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I think it's a great idea and I would like to attend the seminar and will be at Nationals. If we're doing something on grooming, can we also include a segment on how to do proper top knots?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have three malts and a yorkie and i spend mucho bucks at our groomer....I'd love to learn how to do it myself. I will be at the nationals with one of my malts.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I think it's a great idea and I would like to attend the seminar and will be at Nationals. If we're doing something on grooming, can we also include a segment on how to do proper top knots?


Because time is limited for this mini-seminar (if all the pieces fall into place) it would be kept to cute pet grooming (done by the groomer, probably on her dog) equiptment and techniques for a pet grooming. I wish it were all day, because there is so much to learn, but she'll have to stick to a pet cut grooming or it would go into midnight  Sorry!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

The A Team said:


> I have three malts and a yorkie and i spend mucho bucks at our groomer....I'd love to learn how to do it myself. I will be at the nationals with one of my malts.


Yep, that is what I was hoping to accomplish with the idea, a way to help people cut down on their grooming bills! I know I save, doing my own 3 girls, but I know that the job I do, could very much be improved upon!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

LOL So you mean its not in Tami and I's room this year?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

You're not off the hook Jackie. We'll still bug you, but having a live step by step grooming seminar would be wonderful. I have all of the equipment, but have been too nervous to try doing a full cut. Count me in for the seminar.


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

I found a groomer going out of business on Craigslist...and we bought her grooming table and hydraulic stool and her Andis clippers and a bunch of different blades for it....Scissors and thinning shears and other stuff...So far all I've used it for is put them on it to brush their teeth....I'm chicken to try cutting them myself....But I'm gonna do it........Yeah...sure I am!!

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

revakb2 said:


> You're not off the hook Jackie. We'll still bug you, but having a live step by step grooming seminar would be wonderful. I have all of the equipment, but have been too nervous to try doing a full cut. Count me in for the seminar.


 
Oh yeah... I'd think not off the hook by a longshot LOL!! I know I would take all of the tips I can get!!! Now, whose room are we meeting in???


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

poptart said:


> I found a groomer going out of business on Craigslist...and we bought her grooming table and hydraulic stool and her Andis clippers and a bunch of different blades for it....Scissors and thinning shears and other stuff...So far all I've used it for is put them on it to brush their teeth....I'm chicken to try cutting them myself....But I'm gonna do it........Yeah...sure I am!!
> 
> Hugs, Blanche


 
ROTFLOL.. You are funny!!! Well, I hope we can get this going and you can put that stuff to some good use, although, teeth brushing is important )))


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, sounds like a great seminar!!:wub:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm not bringing my dryer this year....but I imagine it'll be baths, drying, and feet in our room...kind of getting to be tradition!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

silverhaven said:


> Oh and a suggestion. It would be awesome if someone did a video. There is little out there of grooming for cut down etc. I am doing Lola now myself, the clippers are a lot easier than I expected, but I am having trouble with head legs and feet. I would bet you could get quite a few sales on SM.


I was thinking the exact thing. A video would be great for members that can't go to Nationals.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Denise I am finally reading this thread.. It is an awesome idea.. I will tell a few of my show friends about the possibilty of this seminar and maybe someone will have a "subject" for the seminar. I hate looking at my long coated dog to shave down... and would love to see it done well. My son and his family wtih my 2 youngest grandkids moved to Norway almost a year ago.. and I am working on visiting them and it could interfere with me coming to the Specialty BUT I am hoping I am able to do both --come to Specialty and spend 3 weeks in Norway.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Silkmalteselover said:


> Denise I am finally reading this thread.. It is an awesome idea.. I will tell a few of my show friends about the possibilty of this seminar and maybe someone will have a "subject" for the seminar. I hate looking at my long coated dog to shave down... and would love to see it done well. My son and his family wtih my 2 youngest grandkids moved to Norway almost a year ago.. and I am working on visiting them and it could interfere with me coming to the Specialty BUT I am hoping I am able to do both --come to Specialty and spend 3 weeks in Norway.


Jeanne.. I'm pretty sure the groomer is going to use one of her own dogs... we'll know more later but yes, keep it in mind, just in case!!! 

thanks for the support. I'm so glad it is being so recepted!!! The idea stemmed from one day, when I couldn't get my layers on Ritzy even, wishing I could take a grooming course, then my little brain took it from there. I might be able to video it.. keeping track of ideas..


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

I would love to attend but live in West Virginia and can't get away at this time. Is it possible for someone to tape it and add it on here so the rest of us could see. I would love to watch that. I have tried to groom sugar and it is very hard when you really don't know what yu are doing. Thanks so much!!!!!!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

We plan on being there too!! and definately would attend a grooming seminar.Delilah should still be in full coat. I don't have the guts to cut her down.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

jmm said:


> I'm not bringing my dryer this year....but I imagine it'll be baths, drying, and feet in our room...kind of getting to be tradition!


I will need room numbers... :HistericalSmiley:


----------

